# To our NJ and PA brotheres and sisters



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hopefully all made out well up that way with all the rain, hard and heavy and lots of it. When the water drains, much of which will go into the Chesapeake Bay and its watershed, could make for some real miserable fishing this way, but if all are safe with little or no damage, well that's alright by me. 

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

*Manny Jake*

Sorry, making new thread  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Shaggy!

Looking at the color of the Schuylkill and Delaware Rivers, I'd say the Susquehanna should be pumping mud for a week! Not too long ago I wrote in a post that a dry summer might help the fishing in the Chessapeake Bay. But it looks like the salinity levels will be low again this year...


----------

